# Me & Monte's First Puppy Cut



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think I figured out the best way to do a puppy cut without being SHOCKED.. Have a groomer come to your house!

Monte was matted really bad and I felt like I was fighting a loosing battle, I wanted to find someone that would work with him and not just totally shave him down. We did have to shave a small part around his bum and we still need to work on blending his head in but for his first time with trimmers he did really well. 

1. Brush out
2. & 3. A little trimming (can you see Karen's Brady on my laptop?)
4. Bath time


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

5. Blow Dry
6. More trimming
7. Finishing up
8. All done.

I will try and get a better picture of him done tomorrow, we are tired.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

aww, he looks great!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

OH wow! Come to your home and all! Now that is the way to watch and learn. He looks nice, how is he acting? I love Monte's face. He makes me want a black and tan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He is adorable!
"Home groomers " I've seen trucks/van but never knew anyone that used one.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda not only can you watch and learn she teaches you while she is doing it! Monte was so funny when he was done, we put him down and I told him to go show daddy so he ran out to the living room and got some love from daddy then came running back out to the kitchen, put his paws on Crissy's legs and she bent down so he could give her some kisses. He was so good but I think a lot of it has to do with Crissy, she just kept loving on him through the whole thing. Now he is RLH through the house and I am ready for bed!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Leeann,

He looks great! I might need the name of your home groomer!

Marie


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He looks great!! I love that you left the head part long becasue he has the most beautiful face! The body is great and it's going to be so much easier to bathe and brush him. You found a good groomer!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think he looks adorable.....I love going to bed when my girls are all nice and clean. I think Jillee and Betzie both will have bathes tommorow. I am taking all kinds of pics of the cuts posted on here for my groomer. We shall see what we end up with. I just bought Betzie some cute hair scrunchies tonight at Target...they have eyes on them...since we can't see hers. I will take some pics of them tommorow.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mybella said:


> Leeann,
> 
> He looks great! I might need the name of your home groomer!
> 
> Marie


and a referral to someone in my area :biggrin1: :ear:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leeann,

The first thing I thought of was OH I hope he still looks like your signature pic. I love that pic with his two tone top knot. He does and looks great - he's a cutie.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is AWESOME!!!

So cool it was in your home and you got to take pictures and learn!! He looks great!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

*WOW!*

Monte looks GREAT! I love the cut. Your groomer did a wonderful job. Daisy needs a bath and I think tomorrow might be the day....unless I go to the Irish Fest :whoo:

We've had so much wet weather I've been putting off her bath since she wouldn't stay clean for more than an hour!

You were right about Daisy playing with a ball! She didn't care about it a month or so ago.....but now she LOVES to chase after it! Must run in the family...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone, I am sooooo happy with how he turned out. The first puppy cut is scary, even more so when you dont know what they are going to look like when you pick them up. It is so nice to have someone listen to you and knows how to work with dogs (she is a trainer also)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh WOW Leeann. That is absolutely the best puppy cut I have ever seen. Of course it helps that Monte is one cute puppy. Think she'd come out this far? who cleans up? you or her? LOL.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

He looks beautiful! I'd love to find a groomer to come in and let me watch. I find the whole bathing, drying, brushing process overwhelming.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leeann- Monte looks great! I bet it was quite a relief to find a good groomer and especially one to come to your house. That is awesome! Did she have a van like on that show"groomer has it"?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

He looks great Leeann. Now you can do it all by yourself next time as you made it look so darn easy. <grin>


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, he looks great Leeann! I always do a bit of a subtle cringe when I see subject lines about puppy cuts, but Monte's looks wonderful. It sounds like you found the best groomer out there!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, He looks great!! I know you were worried. I love that she kept his face longer, which is what I like to do with mine. He must have been so comfortable having it done at home - I love it!! Now it is Riley's turn!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am still loving Monte this morning, he looks so cute running around in his new cut.

Sorry Julie no van like “Groomer has it” just a plain old SUV, oh gosh I can only imagine what my neighbors would say if they saw the groomer has it van at my house they think I am wacked out as it is when it comes to my boys.

Missy I sent you some info but forgot to mention she does clean up, you will still find some hair but for the most part very clean. Her clippers are attached to a vacuum 

Lynda I got a huge smile thinking of Daisy chasing a ball, whenever I am tired of playing ball I call Kim and tell her it’s her turn to come over and play with him because it is her fault he is so obsessed with it.

Thanks everyone for the nice comments, this groomer is the best. I love the fact that she wants to train me to do it all, her motto is even if I start doing him myself I will always recommend her and there will be times that I am too busy or don’t feel like doing it and who am I going to call?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He looks really good, Leeann. I think I would like to do that with Doc, but now that I've ordered that expensive comb, maybe I'll wait for awhile.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Monte, looks great. I love the idea that she teaches you how to groom your own dog.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*I LOVE MONTE* eace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

WELCOME BACK MARYAM. We MISSED you!!!!

Hope you are not mad about your little boy getting cut down, I bet this thread scared the crap out of you LOL


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

To be honest Leeann I HAD to log in when I saw this thread because I was terrified, LOL. I've been reading here and there since we're back but you know how me loves me Monte Boy. As long as you leave his head this beautiful, I'll be fine with the sporty rest of his cut


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> To be honest Leeann I HAD to log in when I saw this thread because I was terrified, LOL. I've been reading here and there since we're back but you know how me loves me Monte Boy. As long as you leave his head this beautiful, I'll be fine with the sporty rest of his cut


LOL Yes I love his face too, that's what scared me the most about groomers they always cut the face when I ask them NOT to...:frusty:

Hope you & Pablo had a great time, we would love to see some pictures when you finish getting settled.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, Monte is adorable!! I love his new look because it just seems neater without him looking completely different. Still the cutiepie Monte! :whoo: I love that the groomer was teaching you. I can't stand when someone won't share their knowledge! I'm an avid student and when I'm passionate about something, I want to learn all I can. She sounds GREAT ! Based on your comments, I know that I'D hire her if I could!

MORE PICS PLEASE!!!!!!! :biggrin1:

*MARYAM !!!!!!!!! Welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leeann,

Monte looks absolutely adorable!!! I am so glad you puppy cut experience was a good one. I would do that in a heart beat with Casper...if I could have that experience


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a find.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love his cut and his face kept natural looking. I'm *this*close to cutting Milo's coat. It's been a nightmare since the groomer "thinned" his coat. It matts like crazy and of course Bailey makes it worse.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Monte looks adorable!!! Wow, your groomer is a keeper! A groomer, a trainer, and a teacher all in one!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Monte looks so cute in his puppy cut. 

I just got recommendations for a vet and a groomer here who are both well established and have great reviews and they make house calls. yay!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Monte looks FABULOUS.*

*Welcome home Maryam.*


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He came out real nice. I never thought to have a groomer come to my house.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Monte looks great!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice job Leeann! What size guard did you use? Did you clipper or scissor his legs?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Linda she used a 1 1/4" gaurd and the clippers were attached to a vacuum. She used the clippers a little on his legs then finished them up with the scissors. One of his front legs is shorter than the other because mom thought she knew what she was doing before she broke down and called a groomer.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann- Monte looks great! How cool to find a home groomer. And you get the bonus of watching her and learning.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, he really looks nice. I was using my phone to view the forum, so I didn't catch you saying you had a groomer do it! Wish I could cut like her!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He looks so adorable and it looks like he was being a really good boy!

Kathie


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann~ Monte looks fantastic!

Years ago I had a groomer come to the house to groom my Exotic cat. What a disaster!!! She was definitely a dog groomer, not a cat groomer. I do give her credit for trying, though.

My neighbor 2 doors down uses a home groomer (Groomer Has It type van) I've been tempted to go down and watch when she has her Yorkies done, but haven't done it yet. I really like the gal who does Tori. She grooms at least 3 Havs and knows what she's doing.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow Leeann, it looks like you have found the ideal groomer! I am still trying to tough it out myself. I admit I am a little apprehensive to turn it over to someone else. However, that seems like a situation I could deal with when the going gets too tough down the line!

Monte looks wonderful!:biggrin1:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi LeeAnn- he looks fantastic!! I love that she kept the face long. I've been using a mobile groomer for the last 6 months for Mindy. Mindy is so much happier than when I used to take her to a groomer's business. This groomer does her in the van, though, rather than in the house. But I really like the mobile groomers- so much less traumatic for the pups. Jocelyn


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leeann, I love how you made a "photo essay" of Monte's grooming experience! He looks great! I think that is great that she will come to your house - I'm sure he felt more comfortable there than having to go into a strange environment. 

Welcome back, Maryam!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I got to see Monte in person today...and I have to say pictures do not do him justice. This was the best most natural looking cut I have ever seen. And man o man is he a handsome love bug. 

Riley is no slouch either... Leeann both your boys are amazing.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great cut! He looks fantastic!!


----------

